# How do you live with your work?



## Jonkou

Inviting you to post a few pics of how your favorite pieces enhance your every day life.

_The Night Watch_

_



_

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## phinds

I've made over 500 of my segmented bowls and a few goblets like this one, but the only one I display in the house is one that I gave my parents years ago and it came back to me after they had both died some years back. This is one of my early ones and I've made some since that I like more but this one has sentimental value

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 4


----------



## Mike1950

I do not turn so I cannot be enhanced..

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

He said work... turnings may be most people's hobby, but I dare say flatwork is enhancing more of our houses than turnings are. 
The flatwork is holding the turnings...

Reactions: Agree 4 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Old Mikey = Boxes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Not sure if this qualifies - since I don't live around this and it is not my "work" - I do, indeed, work around it. And it does enhance my cheery disposition at the office. Do not judge me! or we WILL judge you! Lil Mikey is hapless! and hopeless! My excuse! We have a temporary shortage of space at our storage unit because storing stuff for a future garage/yard sale and a few things haven't gone back in the house after the renovation! Every piece has a special place in my heart!

This is under my desk where feet usually go.





This is under my plan table





And this is along one wall

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 4


----------



## Arn213

I am  and feel blessed that I am able to have the “best of both worlds” that allows me to look, listen, feel and be able to

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arn213

Mike Hill said:


> Not sure if this qualifies - since I don't live around this and it is not my "work" - I do, indeed, work around it. And it does enhance my cheery disposition at the office. Do not judge me! or we WILL judge you! Lil Mikey is hapless! and hopeless! My excuse! We have a temporary shortage of space at our storage unit because storing stuff for a future garage/yard sale and a few things haven't gone back in the house after the renovation! Every piece has a special place in my heart!
> 
> This is under my desk where feet usually go.
> 
> View attachment 227081
> 
> This is under my plan table
> 
> View attachment 227083
> 
> And this is along one wall
> 
> View attachment 227084


…………you know there is help if you need it……….just saying.

Arn
PS- that quilt billet I can do something with that

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Jonkou said:


> Inviting you to post a few pics of how your favorite pieces enhance your every day life.
> 
> _The Night Watch_
> 
> _View attachment 227076View attachment 227078_


Hey man, unless you're storing Chinese herbs in that cabinet, I'm pretty sure there is some ancient custom that requires you to send it my way...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Man I dig that cabinet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Arn213 said:


> …………you know there is help of you need it……….just saying.
> 
> Arn
> PS- that quilt billet I can do something with that

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## William Tanner

I did not turn this vessel but my friend and mentor Jerry Johnson did. I remember when he brought this to a club show and tell back in 2013 and I really liked it. Jerry had it on display in his home and I would often comment on it when I was there. About one month ago he gave it to me and it is certainly a treasure on our dining room table. I look at Jerry’s work every day.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Mike1950

I forgot, I do turn. Just been awhile.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike1950

A little flatwork

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## William Tanner

Beautiful work Mike. Got to see a slice of the entryway floor.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Now ya ruined it for the rest of us regular guys with mediocre work. No pictures for you...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

These project are not for @Mike1950 to look at.

cleaver handle. Have a few more remanded knives on other hangers around the kitchen. 

kitchen light switch cover

pantry

chicken coop
Other mediocre projects like a spalted maple, spalted hackberry, and spalted elm living room floor. Hewn door trim on the master bath. 
Spalted maple and walnut kitchen cabinet doors. And a fresh set of ERC open shelves with spalted ambrosia maple end panels for the wife's kitchen. I live IN my project. My project is HER house.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

2feathers Creative Making said:


> These project are not for @Mike1950 to look at.View attachment 227104cleaver handle. Have a few more remanded knives on other hangers around the kitchen. View attachment 227105kitchen light switch coverView attachment 227106pantryView attachment 227107chicken coop
> Other mediocre projects like a spalted maple, spalted hackberry, and spalted elm living room floor. Hewn door trim on the master bath.
> Spalted maple and walnut kitchen cabinet doors. And a fresh set of ERC open shelves with spalted ambrosia maple end panels for the wife's kitchen. I live IN my project. My project is HER house.


You should see our coop. I will picture here tomorrow. I wanted 6' fence- she want 4' the chickens were everywhere... Medieval was the solution. Nice coop cage

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

William Tanner said:


> Beautiful work Mike. Got to see a slice of the entryway floor.


powder room floor


----------



## Mike1950

William Tanner said:


> Beautiful work Mike. Got to see a slice of the entryway floor.


spice cabinet was first project out of my shop in 2000. built one for Kathie and 2 daughters. Crap plans


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

That is 16 or 20 ft sections of hog panel bowed and covered with chicken wire fastened with hog rings. The end is framed with leyland cypress. The bowed poles are naturally occurring curved branches. Took some digging through my pile but I am decent with jigsaw puzzles.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

2feathers Creative Making said:


> These project are not for @Mike1950 to look at.View attachment 227104cleaver handle. Have a few more remanded knives on other hangers around the kitchen. View attachment 227105kitchen light switch coverView attachment 227106pantryView attachment 227107chicken coop
> Other mediocre projects like a spalted maple, spalted hackberry, and spalted elm living room floor. Hewn door trim on the master bath.
> Spalted maple and walnut kitchen cabinet doors. And a fresh set of ERC open shelves with spalted ambrosia maple end panels for the wife's kitchen. I live IN my project. My project is HER house.


"
Other mediocre projects like a spalted maple, spalted hackberry, and spalted elm living room floor. Hewn door trim on the master bath.
Spalted maple and walnut kitchen cabinet doors. And a fresh set of ERC open shelves with spalted ambrosia maple end panels for the wife's kitchen. I live IN my project. My project is HER house."
Above is quote....
Mine also- Her- Kathie is center of my universe. she is color and design-Me design and engineer
together we rebuilt our house. One helluva journey

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Karl_TN

Mike1950 said:


> "
> Other mediocre projects like a spalted maple, spalted hackberry, and spalted elm living room floor. Hewn door trim on the master bath.
> Spalted maple and walnut kitchen cabinet doors. And a fresh set of ERC open shelves with spalted ambrosia maple end panels for the wife's kitchen. I live IN my project. My project is HER house."
> Mine also- Her- Kathie is center of my universe. she is color and design-Me design and engineer
> together we rebuilt our house. One helluva journey



What I’ve seen so far looks amazing, but this makes me want to see some more pics when you have time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Karl_TN said:


> What I’ve seen so far looks amazing, but this makes me want to see some more pics when you have time.


Sorry, way I quoted was not clear. No hackberry here. And my cabinets are cherry. Did do floor and cabinets though.


----------



## Mike1950

@Karl_TN I like building boxes and bigger boxes (Furniture) all these pictures exist here in Wood barter. a lot in classroom. Been a builder of one kind or another my whole life.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mike1950 said:


> @Karl_TN I like building boxes and bigger boxes (Furniture) all these pictures exist here in Wood barter. a lot in classroom. Been a builder of one kind or another my whole life.
> 
> View attachment 227110
> 
> View attachment 227111
> 
> View attachment 227112
> 
> View attachment 227113
> 
> View attachment 227114
> 
> View attachment 227115
> 
> View attachment 227116


Em are purdy boxes. Is that your best workbench? I seem to remember some workbench pictures from earlier. It may not have been yours but it shore was nice and somehow got tied (in my mind) to your conversation about workbenches. Not saying I would chuck that workbench out just yet either though...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Em are purdy boxes. Is that your best workbench? I seem to remember some workbench pictures from earlier. It may not have been yours but it shore was nice and somehow got tied (in my mind) to your conversation about workbenches. Not saying I would chuck that workbench out just yet either tho





2feathers Creative Making said:


> Em are purdy boxes. Is that your best workbench? I seem to remember some workbench pictures from earlier. It may not have been yours but it shore was nice and somehow got tied (in my mind) to your conversation about workbenches. Not saying I would chuck that workbench out just yet either though...


That was my first bench. Built 2 since. One for son and one for me and gave first to other son.
I pictured my now bench above in first set of box/furniture pieces. I love making large M/T projects.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN

@Mike1950, If you lived closer I’d love to come over for some lessons and inspiration. Your stuff is drool worthy. Not too mention your access to some of the prettiest burl wood in the world.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Karl_TN said:


> @Mike1950, If you lived closer I’d love to come over for some lessons and inspiration. Your stuff is drool worthy. Not too mention your access to some of the prettiest burl wood in the world.


Here you go Karl, I do not think I did anything(posted pics-I did all the wood flooring) on floor. Stairs are African mahogany. Did in 2007. Cabinets 2007. Kathie would shoot me for taking pictures of kitchen without her getting it ready. Stairs and cabinets were fun. The floor, just work.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mike1950

we definitely live in-around-use both of our work. somewhere there are before pics of this house- 1974 spec 4 level. Not even recognizable now. Remodeling drives many nuts- we enjoying the explosion of ideas. Helps that a change only cost our time instead of lots of $$$. The hours are what costs in construction.
I was not going to build cabinets but no one wanted to build 2" shorter. They all asked why?? I said my 5' wife will get no taller. They would ask- what about you. 1. I am not the cook. 2. makes no difference to me. but wall cabinets and everything end up lower. But when we got to the dishwasher it was Uh oh- stuck above planned counter. still does- just made a cutting board to fit over it. design change.....


----------



## Mike1950

Marble floor mosaics -we bought the first one for powder room. I think it is 3'x4' came rolled up with a jute carpet backing in a round plan shipping box. It came from Lebanon. Actually cheap at the time. now shipping and inflation-Yikes. the entryway Kathie did the general design- colors. they built. again was very cheap compared to what you could buy in states. Cost a little more to have it installed than buy. all in the the 2005-2007 period. 
In 2004 our house was run down- 5 teenagers can do that. Been here from 1988. I wanted to sell and build new- she did not want to leave the memories. neither did the kids. so here we are...

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Mike1950 said:


> But when we got to the dishwasher it was Uh oh- stuck above planned counter. still does- just made a cutting board to fit over it. design change.....


You can get ADA dishwashers that would probably fit, but boy are they expensive - and wonder if you could even get one in todays environment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arn213

Mike Hill said:


> You can get ADA dishwashers that would probably fit, but boy are they expensive - and wonder if you could even get one in todays environment.


Good call Mike and those are under 3”- YES, those ADA compliant dishwasher are still available because there is a need for it in the industry. I know Bosch makes them still and they are pricey, just under $ 1K.

There are also European styled double drawers dishwashers (they also have single drawers) that are ADA compliant as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Mike Hill said:


> You can get ADA dishwashers that would probably fit, but boy are they expensive - and wonder if you could even get one in todays environment.


yes, she looked at those. got a big fat no- figure it out.... so I did


----------



## Karl_TN

Mike1950 said:


> we definitely live in-around-use both of our work. somewhere there are before pics of this house- 1974 spec 4 level. Not even recognizable now. Remodeling drives many nuts- we enjoying the explosion of ideas. Helps that a change only cost our time instead of lots of $$$. The hours are what costs in construction.
> I was not going to build cabinets but no one wanted to build 2" shorter. They all asked why?? I said my 5' wife will get no taller. They would ask- what about you. 1. I am not the cook. 2. makes no difference to me. but wall cabinets and everything end up lower. But when we got to the dishwasher it was Uh oh- stuck above planned counter. still does- just made a cutting board to fit over it. design change.....


Interesting how you handled the dishwasher though it would have been much easier to simply build Kathie a step stool. Just kidding. Your cutting board is an genius and practical solution to the problem.

Wonder how expensive the special upper kitchen cabinet glass might cost nowadays compared to making the panels from wood? Did the glass panels make Kathie want to replace a lot of dishes because they are seen?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

and as it turned out it was a great idea. has a ramp into sink so you just clean into sink. very handy. lifts off- only downside it is heavy. I will build a replacement that is lighter, this one was sorta winging it.


----------



## Mike1950

Karl_TN said:


> Interesting how you handled the dishwasher though it would have been much easier to simply build Kathie a step stool. Just kidding. Your cutting board is an genius and practical solution to the problem.
> 
> Wonder how expensive the special upper kitchen cabinet glass might cost nowadays compared to making the panels from wood? Did the glass panels make Kathie want to replace a lot of dishes because they are seen?


Built stool in 2001 she has 3 now.
We ordered glass on line and was not that expensive.
I had bought a bunch cherry plywood at an auction in 2002. So a large part of cabinets cost very little.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arn213

Glass panes for kitchen wall cabinet doors are a costly upcharge depending the type and style- clear, sandblasted, stenciled, crackled, restoration glass, distorted, stained, etc. Most people don’t consider what the ramification and cleaning maintenance of having glass panes. Well for one, the basis of having glass panes is to showcase whatever nice things you have and it breaks the elevation of cabinets from all being solid (appears lighter). The inside also has to have cleaner craftsmanship because it is out of the open. One of the downfall I see most of the time is that all the nice decorative things are display, but it is never backlit inside the cabinet to highlight those opjects, plus glass shelvings should be used (could be inset framed with wood so it is more stable and elegant) so the light filters through from one level to the next……

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

Arn213 said:


> Glass panes for kitchen wall cabinet doors are a costly upcharge depending the type and style- clear, sandblasted, stenciled, crackled, restoration glass, distorted, stained, etc. Most people don’t consider what the ramification and cleaning maintenance of having glass panes. Well for one, the basis of having glass panes is to showcase whatever nice things you have and it breaks the elevation of cabinets from all being solid (appears lighter). The inside also has to have cleaner craftsmanship because it is out of the open. One of the downfall I see most of the time is that all the nice decorative things are display, but it is never backlit inside the cabinet to highlight those opjects, plus glass shelvings should be used (could be inset framed with wood so it is more stable and elegant) so the light filters through from one level to the next……


you do not touch the panels. so I do not agree with the cleaning.first long bank on left side is a different glass and is lighted. her crystal is in there.


----------



## Mike1950

but I agree glass is not for everyone. It was not my choice but then again I am a Cheap bast... and had plenty of nice premium really inexpensive auction 1/4" plywood. but I only got to use on bottoms. And to add- she wanted it to be lighter- said too much wood and it would be heavy. In retrospect she was very right. 
Have another case for dining room in thinking stage. quite modern- ziricote veneer bought here for the back and mostly glass- inc. shelves. will also be lighted


----------



## Jonkou

woodtickgreg said:


> Man I dig that cabinet!


Yeah it’s the real deal family heirloom. Was gifted to me by a good friend Mitsuko for helping her and son move after Pete RIP her husband died in a plane crash. This goes with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Arn213

Mike1950 said:


> you do not touch the panels. so I do not agree with the cleaning.first long bank on left side is a different glass and is lighted. her crystal is in there.


I wasn’t specifically referring to yours- it was a statement “generally speaking”.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Arn213 said:


> I wasn’t specifically referring to yours- it was a statement “generally speaking”.


I did not take it that way- just my observation. and My price observations are from doing all the cabinet work myself. left side counters are granite-I did not do. right side is a concrete like material. arcustone. wall treatments and the ornate circle around entry dome is same material. Limestone based- finicky to work with but quite versatile. Very tough. and durable. Only countertop I ever did with it myself or as a company. but love it- looks as good as it did new.


----------



## Mike1950

Jonkou said:


> Yeah it’s the real deal family heirloom. Was gifted to me by a good friend Mitsuko for helping her and son move after Pete RIP her husband died in a plane crash. This goes with it.
> 
> View attachment 227125View attachment 227126View attachment 227127View attachment 227128
> View attachment 227129


VERY cool piece. I love the lock!!


----------



## Mike Hill

Mike1950 said:


> I did not take it that way- just my observation. and My price observations are from doing all the cabinet work myself. left side counters are granite-I did not do. right side is a concrete like material. arcustone. wall treatments and the ornate circle around entry dome is same material. Limestone based- finicky to work with but quite versatile. Very tough. and durable. Only countertop I ever did with it myself or as a company. but love it- looks as good as it did new.


Arcustone - new product for me - had not seen it. Sooooooo thought it was a west coast product. Yup corporate office on left coast, but then saw where the plant was - San Marcos, TX. So you answered my question of what the wall treatment was - was gonna guess venetian plaster. The countertop is also arcustone - did you have to form and pour it, or can you buy a ready made top?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Mike Hill said:


> Arcustone - new product for me - had not seen it. Sooooooo thought it was a west coast product. Yup corporate office on left coast, but then saw where the plant was - San Marcos, TX. So you answered my question of what the wall treatment was - was gonna guess venetian plaster. The countertop is also arcustone - did you have to form and pour it, or can you buy a ready made top?


ceiling in entryway is venitian plaster( ah ha the gears finaly moved. Texstone)- like a mirror. Cannot remember the company but they make quite a few finishes.
The counter top was done in place lathe over cement board with a foam form for rounded edge- It was a pain. son and I did it.
time and temp sensitive- the window to get it smooth is narrow. I will post more examples.


----------



## Mike1950

Mike Hill said:


> Arcustone - new product for me - had not seen it. Sooooooo thought it was a west coast product. Yup corporate office on left coast, but then saw where the plant was - San Marcos, TX. So you answered my question of what the wall treatment was - was gonna guess venetian plaster. The countertop is also arcustone - did you have to form and pour it, or can you buy a ready made top?


Venetian company finishes

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

Arcustone finishes rounded wall chair rail was done in place. So were tiles and baseboard. Straight chair rail is a manufactured product. Foam inside. Columns are all foam inside wid strocto lite basecoat and veniation finish. 
We used our house as simple so people could see and touch more than 12" sample.
The mosaic is to show how beautiful these floors can be.
Plaster is a crazy occupation- 10,000 kinds of materials and infinite number of ways to use.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Mike1950

In our 50s then- we had so much energy- Yikes- what happened.... we got old, well beats the hell out of the alternative.


----------



## Mike1950

Venetian Plaster- Egyptian times- 50 coats polished with ball of thumb. this was hard enough- 6" trowel 3 coats- on and off with lots of pressure. Beautiful product.


----------



## Jonkou

_Umeke’s used only for special occasions.





_

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Mike1950 said:


> I forgot, I do turn. Just been awhile.
> 
> View attachment 227092
> 
> View attachment 227093


That ceiling must be hell to spin on the lathe...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

JerseyHighlander said:


> That ceiling must be hell to spin on the lathe...


I brought the lathe to it. 3/4 floor to ceiling pipe in dead center. Adjusted 1 1/8 plywood cutouts to form+ 1", applied lathe. Then install form at finished size. Just plywood profile that I could spin around. Apply first coat of structo light with agricultural gypsum to speed cure. Spin form to eliminate high spots as you go. More mud with less ag. gyp. Rough finished shape. Hard in an hour or less then with 1/8" smaller form veneer plaster. Wait till right time and smooth.
Pipe and 3 form sizes. Lathe tools in plaster tool box. Domes were fun.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Mike1950 said:


> Here you go Karl, I do not think I did anything(posted pics-I did all the wood flooring) on floor. Stairs are African mahogany. Did in 2007. Cabinets 2007. Kathie would shoot me for taking pictures of kitchen without her getting it ready. Stairs and cabinets were fun. The floor, just work.
> 
> View attachment 227117
> 
> View attachment 227118
> 
> View attachment 227119
> 
> View attachment 227120
> 
> View attachment 227121
> 
> View attachment 227122
> 
> View attachment 227123


Needs to be a "respect" icon for this one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss

Most rooms of our house have something I turned in them, but I have a few pieces with special significance on glass "floating shelves" on the wall of our living room. From left to right: cocobolo hollowform by Cliff Lounsbury; bleached box elder hollow form with african blackwood finial; maple hollowform with holly finial, sharing the shelf with a lidded box I turned and Binh Pho embellished with his signature dragon flies; a fountain pen I made in the style of a quill, with a peacock-feather tail and inkwell, sharing the stage with a holloform I turned and Donna Zils Banfield embellished in the style of her signature "Soul Series" designs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Jonkou said:


> Yeah it’s the real deal family heirloom. Was gifted to me by a good friend Mitsuko for helping her and son move after Pete RIP her husband died in a plane crash. This goes with it.
> 
> View attachment 227125View attachment 227126View attachment 227127View attachment 227128
> View attachment 227129


Wow, it just got way cooler!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jonkou

Nice collection Duncan. Really like Donna’s work… she juried me into the LNHC years ago.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

duncsuss said:


> Most rooms of our house have something I turned in them, but I have a few pieces with special significance on glass "floating shelves" on the wall of our living room. From left to right: cocobolo hollowform by Cliff Lounsbury; bleached box elder hollow form with african blackwood finial; maple hollowform with holly finial, sharing the shelf with a lidded box I turned and Binh Pho embellished with his signature dragon flies; a fountain pen I made in the style of a quill, with a peacock-feather tail and inkwell, sharing the stage with a holloform I turned and Donna Zils Banfield embellished in the style of her signature "Soul Series" designs.
> 
> View attachment 227152


Love the one on far right

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss

Jonkou said:


> Nice collection Duncan. Really like Donna’s work… she juried me into the LNHC years ago.


I was certain you'd know her, and depending on how long you'd been a League member that she was the juror. Donna taught the pen, bowl and skew classes I took at Woodcraft, and hosted weekend workshops in her barn with Ernie Conover and Binh Pho that I attended (and several I couldn't get to). She's a great teacher, motivator and friend.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss

Mike1950 said:


> Love the one on far right


Me too, Mike. When Donna offered to decorate something I'd turned it was like hitting the jackpot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander

duncsuss said:


> I was certain you'd know her, and depending on how long you'd been a League member that she was the juror. Donna taught the pen, bowl and skew classes I took at Woodcraft, and hosted weekend workshops in her barn with Ernie Conover and Binh Pho that I attended (and several I couldn't get to). She's a great teacher, motivator and friend.


Ernie Conover of the Conover lathe fame? That is THE lathe I've always wanted. Have had only a couple chances over many years, timing is just never right.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## duncsuss

JerseyHighlander said:


> Ernie Conover of the Conover lathe fame? That is THE lathe I've always wanted. Have had only a couple chances over many years, timing is just never right.


Yes, *that* Ernie Conover - he's a great demonstrator and teacher too. In his turn-a-sphere demo, he aligned the workpiece in his jam chuck by tapping it with the handle of his spindle gouge, telling us "All woodturning gouges are mallets! Except skews (... pause ...) skews are for getting the lids off cans of finish."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## JerseyHighlander

By no one else’s fault but my own, this thread has been causing me a bit of personal consternation. A while ago I took serious notice of the degree to which I’ve built and produced many beautiful things over the years, improved dramatically the lives of other people, but have virtually none of my own work in my hands. Growing up as a professional Cabinetmaker, contractor, tradesman, 99% of the things I’ve done and nearly 100% of the incredible things, I’ve ever made or built, all belong to somebody else. All I got from it is broke and busted. Not sure how to best get a picture of that, don’t think I want to. Certainly not going to post it alongside all the beautiful things ya'll (hey Mikey) are posting.

I’m sitting at a desk I made primarily in great haste. Spartan, utilitarian, place to plop down my confuser and get back to work. 20 years later and it’s still not even 100% finished, it’s also a mess so, no, no pictures of that. I think my bowl and spoon carving of the past several years is so enjoyable as it is work I am finally doing just for the shear pleasure of it and actually keeping most of my work. Fairly simple items most of you have seen already. So, I’ll submit as I try to keep my life, something simple. 

One of my first carvings, a spoon from a Wild Cherry root, the tree upended in a late season ice storm. To keep the strength, the form completely follows the flow of the grain. I didn’t think much of it when I first carved it, mostly as the dimensions/proportions don’t exactly exude good design. I just kind of started whittling on the root piece, not really knowing where I was going. But it wound up on the kitchen counter and eventually proved to be useful in it’s length and curvature to reach into my bottles of medicinal herbs & roots. It’s now used regularly for my medicinal teas. 

Not at all staged… in a jar of dried stinging nettle.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950

JerseyHighlander said:


> By no one else’s fault but my own, this thread has been causing me a bit of personal consternation. A while ago I took serious notice of the degree to which I’ve built and produced many beautiful things over the years, improved dramatically the lives of other people, but have virtually none of my own work in my hands. Growing up as a professional Cabinetmaker, contractor, tradesman, 99% of the things I’ve done and nearly 100% of the incredible things, I’ve ever made or built, all belong to somebody else. All I got from it is broke and busted. Not sure how to best get a picture of that, don’t think I want to. Certainly not going to post it alongside all the beautiful things ya'll (hey Mikey) are posting.
> 
> I’m sitting at a desk I made primarily in great haste. Spartan, utilitarian, place to plop down my confuser and get back to work. 20 years later and it’s still not even 100% finished, it’s also a mess so, no, no pictures of that. I think my bowl and spoon carving of the past several years is so enjoyable as it is work I am finally doing just for the shear pleasure of it and actually keeping most of my work. Fairly simple items most of you have seen already. So, I’ll submit as I try to keep my life, something simple.
> 
> One of my first carvings, a spoon from a Wild Cherry root, the tree upended in a late season ice storm. To keep the strength, the form completely follows the flow of the grain. I didn’t think much of it when I first carved it, mostly as the dimensions/proportions don’t exactly exude good design. I just kind of started whittling on the root piece, not really knowing where I was going. But it wound up on the kitchen counter and eventually proved to be useful in it’s length and curvature to reach into my bottles of medicinal herbs & roots. It’s now used regularly for my medicinal teas.
> 
> Not at all staged… in a jar of dried stinging nettle.
> View attachment 227172
> 
> View attachment 227173
> 
> View attachment 227174


I get that. But no time like now to start.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Turnedaround

I have a couple of little things in the house but usually it gets sold or given to the grandkids before we get to attached to any project

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jonkou

We long distance moved to NH in 08 bringing the bare minimum of stuff, rented a place and began looking for our dream house. Found it and moved in, built a workbench and began making some necessities with the basic tools we brought. Took more than a year to build out the shop before the end tables. Still enjoying them.





Pine base curly maple top with milk paint







Pine with milk paint







Cherry pair inspired by Thos Moser

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Jonkou

JerseyHighlander said:


> By no one else’s fault but my own, this thread has been causing me a bit of personal consternation. A while ago I took serious notice of the degree to which I’ve built and produced many beautiful things over the years, improved dramatically the lives of other people, but have virtually none of my own work in my hands. Growing up as a professional Cabinetmaker, contractor, tradesman, 99% of the things I’ve done and nearly 100% of the incredible things, I’ve ever made or built, all belong to somebody else. All I got from it is broke and busted.



No need for anxiety, feel proud of all you’ve accomplished and the happiness you’ve bestowed upon countless others with your talents, very few of us can make that claim… and at our age who isn’t broke and busted. When you get to “live free or die“ NH everything you do will be for yourself and family.

Reactions: Like 5 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mike1950

Jonkou said:


> No need for anxiety, feel proud of all you’ve accomplished and the happiness you’ve bestowed upon countless others with your talents, very few of us can make that claim… and at our age who isn’t broke and busted. When you get to “live free or die“ NH everything you do will be for yourself and family.


well said

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben

Some sit on a small table in the dining room,some on the end of the kitchen peninsula and some on the kitchen table with some other stuff scattered around the house.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds

@T. Ben, think you could fix those pics and replace them with upright versions?


----------



## T. Ben

phinds said:


> @T. Ben, think you could fix those pics and replace them with upright versions?


I probably could but i'm going to go out and finish mowing the lawn first. Sorry..............


----------



## T. Ben

phinds said:


> @T. Ben, think you could fix those pics and replace them with upright versions?


Fixed them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Mike1950 said:


> Plaster is a crazy occupation- 10,000 kinds of materials and infinite number of ways to use.
> 
> View attachment 227140
> 
> View attachment 227141
> 
> View attachment 227142
> 
> View attachment 227143
> 
> View attachment 227144
> 
> View attachment 227145


If you can find a "plasterer". Not many if any around here anymore! Quite a few years ago, the Gov wanted some renovations done to the entryway of the Mansion. It had a few pieces of "profiled" plaster ornamentation. Knew of a few wall plasterers, but none had the skills or wanted to take on the profiling. Was just about to convince myself I could do it, but then he said to tear it out and replace all with fiberglass. I had found the original drawings of the mansion in the archive of an architect's office I did a few projects with. We looked and the plaster ornamentation was not original to the house - so we did not have any qualms with replacing it. A few years ago, at my house, I had some rotting window sills, and the plaster had bubbled under a few windows. By that time, I could not even find any wall plasterers - plenty of EIFS guys, but not the same thing! Well one guy claimed he could, but one of his co-workers told me that he really couldn't. So did it myself.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Mike Hill said:


> If you can find a "plasterer". Not many if any around here anymore! Quite a few years ago, the Gov wanted some renovations done to the entryway of the Mansion. It had a few pieces of "profiled" plaster ornamentation. Knew of a few wall plasterers, but none had the skills or wanted to take on the profiling. Was just about to convince myself I could do it, but then he said to tear it out and replace all with fiberglass. I had found the original drawings of the mansion in the archive of an architect's office I did a few projects with. We looked and the plaster ornamentation was not original to the house - so we did not have any qualms with replacing it. A few years ago, at my house, I had some rotting window sills, and the plaster had bubbled under a few windows. By that time, I could not even find any wall plasterers - plenty of EIFS guys, but not the same thing! Well one guy claimed he could, but one of his co-workers told me that he really couldn't. So did it myself.


They are out there. But hard to find. You are right -most do EIFS or cement plaster- stucco-or fireproofing. Use to have 10,000 + kinds of materials to use and even more ways to use. Now hard to get many of those products. 
We did all of the above, but Able was one of the few Plaster only companies left in state that did all of the above. When I left the field- no work in 2010, nobody replaced me. Well my son-2 man shop stays very busy but not the same..


----------



## Mike1950

But to add- most do not want to work that hard- Starbucks or McDs is so much classier work. Biggest problem construction industry has here is finding folks to do the work. I think that tide is changing though. Trade school enrollment is up- College enrollment is way down. About time, they have dumbed down a degree and made so spendy they are almost worthless unless specific needed vocations.
Grand-daughters boyfriend wants to be a shoe inspector- what the hell is that....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Unless some of the new "arrivals" have the skill - a few years ago there was only one or two wall plasterers around - not companies, but people. No stucco and no fireproofing - all our fireproofing is spray on and has been for decades. If I had gotten one project, we were gonna be in a bind. It was built in the 70's - 5 stories and had some kind of stucco-type application to the exterior. Part of the scope of work was to frame out and close up a few openings and make a couple of new ones. I had to have an EIFS guy to price covering up certain walls up with EIFS. We did not get to do the job - which was a pretty good thing as I did not think those New Yorkers would be good to work for! Take no offense @Arn213 !

Purt near 40 years ago - boss man did not want to attend a meeting with the presidents of the other big GC's around town. Was to be a gripe session about labor availability. He tapped young Mikey to go in his place - knowing I was a know-it-all who wasn't afraid of mouthing off. The dudes were sitting around complaining how each was hiring their labor. Now this wasn't happening in this group for various and sundry reasons. This was a time of two major projects near - a dam on the Tellico that was just getting started back good after being stopped a while because of the Snail Darter, and the construction of a nuclear power plant at Hartsville was going strong at the time (prior to being abandoned a couple of years later). Those two were taking most of the construction labor at the time. I got up in the meeting and asked if these astute "gentlemen" knew who was taking the rest of their labor force away. Then I asked if any did any training or offered any support to vo-tech schooling. I was the only one in the room that had done any kind of support for voc-tech and that wasnt much. Not a one offered any training of any kind. And then they kept pointing fingers at one another about who was taking their labor away. I stood up and told them that they were in some sort of la-la-land! I told them it was McD and the ilk. They offered decent pay, uniform, food, tools, chance of advancement, a job in air conditioning and heat, insurance, flexible hours and consistent hours, etc.... What did they offer, low pay, no uniform, no tools, no food, little chance of advancement, a job in the heat, wet, and cold of the outdoors, no insurance, inconsistent hours (if it rains - you don't get paid, etc..... I asked them who they would go to work for? Silence and cold hard stares!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Turnedaround

Mike Hill said:


> If you can find a "plasterer". Not many if any around here anymore! Quite a few years ago, the Gov wanted some renovations done to the entryway of the Mansion. It had a few pieces of "profiled" plaster ornamentation. Knew of a few wall plasterers, but none had the skills or wanted to take on the profiling. Was just about to convince myself I could do it, but then he said to tear it out and replace all with fiberglass. I had found the original drawings of the mansion in the archive of an architect's office I did a few projects with. We looked and the plaster ornamentation was not original to the house - so we did not have any qualms with replacing it. A few years ago, at my house, I had some rotting window sills, and the plaster had bubbled under a few windows. By that time, I could not even find any wall plasterers - plenty of EIFS guys, but not the same thing! Well one guy claimed he could, but one of his co-workers told me that he really couldn't. So did it myself.


Wow how nice


----------



## Mike1950

Mike Hill said:


> Unless some of the new "arrivals" have the skill - a few years ago there was only one or two wall plasterers around - not companies, but people. No stucco and no fireproofing - all our fireproofing is spray on and has been for decades. If I had gotten one project, we were gonna be in a bind. It was built in the 70's - 5 stories and had some kind of stucco-type application to the exterior. Were gonna have to frame out and close up a few openings and make a couple of new ones. I had an EIFS guy to price covering up certain walls up with EIFS. We did not get to do the job - which was a pretty good thing as I did not think those New Yorkers would be good to work for! Take no offense @Arn213 !
> 
> Purt near 40 years ago - boss man did not want to attend a meeting with the presidents of the other big GC's around town. Was to be a gripe session about labor availability. He tapped young Mikey to go in his place - knowing I was a know-it-all who wasn't afraid of mouthing off. The dudes were sitting around complaining how each was hiring their labor. Now this wasn't happening in this group for various and sundry reasons. This was a time of two major projects near - a dam on the Tellico that was just getting started back good after being stopped a while because of the Snail Darter, and the construction of a nuclear power plant at Hartsville was going strong at the time (prior to being abandoned a couple of years later). Those two were taking most of the construction labor at the time. I got up in the meeting and asked if these astute "gentlemen" knew who was taking the rest of their labor force away. Then I asked if any did any training or offered any support to vo-tech schooling. I was the only one in the room that had done any kind of support for voc-tech and that wasnt much. Not a one offered any training of any kind. And then they kept pointing fingers at one another about who was taking their labor away. I stood up and told them that they were in some sort of la-la-land! I told them it was McD and the ilk. They offered decent pay, uniform, food, tools, chance of advancement, a job in air conditioning and heat, insurance, flexible hours and consistent hours, etc.... What did they offer, low pay, no uniform, no tools, no food, little chance of advancement, a job in the heat, wet, and cold of the outdoors, no insurance, inconsistent hours (if it rains - you don't get paid, etc..... I asked them who they would go to work for? Silence and cold hard stares!


Have 2 sons and a SIL in construction. 1 works for himself. The other 2 make just a little less than $40 an hr. Matching 401k, insurance, vacation +. Mcds. Gotta go quite aways up for that $$

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Mike1950 said:


> Have 2 sons and a SIL in construction. 1 works for himself. The other 2 make just a little less than $40 an hr. Matching 401k, insurance, vacation +. Mcds. Gotta go quite aways up for that $$


With all this growth and disruption to the industry, I've lost track of a lot of things. But there are probably a number of supers around that don't make that. Some electricians may make that, and definitely some of the HVAC service techs - they can can make $125k if at the right place. We have had for the last few years an influx of a lot of people from the other side of the southern border that has been used to keep labor prices down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Mike Hill said:


> With all this growth and disruption to the industry, I've lost track of a lot of things. But there are probably a number of supers around that don't make that. Some electricians may make that, and definitely some of the HVAC service techs - they can can make $125k if at the right place. We have had for the last few years an influx of a lot of people from the other side of the southern border that has been used to keep labor prices down.


Son is a taper/plasterer/ foreman for Performance cont. And sil works at Big Sky Mt.


----------

